# Abnormal ANA test



## pennysueorr (Jan 15, 2010)

I am in an independent lab and the requisition only has "abnormal ANA"
I keep coming up with the code 795.79, am I right?


----------



## L_Silva CPC (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the 796.4 other abnormal clinical findings would be more appropriate.


----------



## misstigris (Jan 25, 2010)

I would use the 795.79


----------

